# Not Ovulating After Early Miscarriage



## Taurus8484

I had an early miscarriage at 5 weeks back on the 19th May. According to my BBT chart, I ovulated 3 days later than I normally would and got EWCM and a +OPK, but my temps havent risen.

Has anyone else been through this??? Does this mean my AF will be late???


----------



## redmonkeysock

Taurus8484 said:


> I had an early miscarriage at 5 weeks back on the 19th May. According to my BBT chart, I ovulated 3 days later than I normally would and got EWCM and a +OPK, but my temps havent risen.
> 
> Has anyone else been through this??? Does this mean my AF will be late???

Hello chick, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I'm not an expert (in fact I'm out and out confused by my own body lol!) but my nurse told me that it's unlikely that you will ovulate for your first cycle after a miscarriage due to HCG lingering in your system for a while. It took my body 42 days to ovulate after my ERPC.

Hope someone more knowledgable can help you soon!

Lou x


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Taurus. I'm also sorry for your losses. I had my second mc last month (11 weeks) and I definitely didn't Ov in that first cycle straight after. I did OPKs daily and tracked BBT so I am certain it didn't happen. AF showed up on CD30 instead of CD28 and now I am on CD 9 waiting to Ov. I hope my body is back to normal and it will happen this month.

I had a mc in Jan at 8 weeks and I Ov'ed a week later than normal and AF showed up a week later than normal. Everyone experiences are so different that its impossible to predict. I hope your cycle returns to normal asap so you can start trying again and GL for the next time around! x


----------



## Biotechick829

Same thing happened to me last week (EWCM, +OPK), although I bet I had higher HCG levels than you when I thought I was O'ing (~40). A mc at 5 weeks, I'd think you're HCG should be back to the normal range now. Could just be a flukey annovulatory cycle as your body gets things going again. 

I'm wondering if it could be that your estrogen surge isn't strong enough yet. I see that your pre-O temps for this cycle are slightly higher than some of the ones from your pre-mc cycle. I know temps can fluctuate between cycles but maybe that is telling you something. I'm hoping that the low temp shift I'm now seeing in my chart is estrogen building up, getting ready to O (a trend I've seen in the past). I definitely feel like things are still gearing up.

I'll be curious to see what happens with both of our cycles.

Edit: After a mc it's not necessarily the HCG levels that keep you from ovulating, it's the progesterone levels. Your cycles are always regulated by estrogen (cool hormone) and progesterone (hot hormone). HCG merely tells the corpus luteum to continue producing progesterone, which keeps you from O'ing. Once HCG gets so low it loses it's effect on the corpus luteum (I've read HCG 50-20), then estrogen starts to take over again.


----------



## MaybeM

Hello Taurus,

I'm so sorry to hear about ur mc :hugs: 

I had a mc at about 5 weeks on April 18th, and AF didn't show up until 8th June. I had started taking evening primrose oil again (I find it helps with my mood), but I hear that it can also help regulate ur cycle, which may be why AF finally showed up! Maybe ask ur doctor, mine were really good at call back appointments when I had questions about my mc.

Hope this helps hunny :flower: xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks everyone for your replies. I know you all understand when I say I just want things to go back to normal!!!! Im 38 so I feel like time is ticking away now, let alone without ovulating..........

Have a Doctors Appointment on Thursday afternoon so see what they say...

Thanks again.....at least I know its not abnormal not to ovulate after a mc now.......


----------



## twister7

Could I just ask, when you were charting what day did you class as CD1, I had a MMC at 12 weeks when I began bleeding lightly it them got progressively heavier till I passed the sac 4 days later, I am just a little uncertain weather my CD1 should be when I started bleeding or when I passed the sac?
Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Koukla

From what I've read, you should count the day you begin bleeding as CD1. Ironically, if I do that it means I O'd (I think) on CD18, whereas if I count the day I passed the sac as CD1, it would be CD15- which is when I normally O.


----------

